# Jebao Preorder!! Get your pumps at super discounted prices!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys!

We will be making another large order for Jebao WP wavemakers and DC pumps.

If you would like to predorder your pump, let me know. We will not be undersold and will give you the best price guaranteed.!

If you find a better price, send me a link or a picture of wherever you found it and we will beat it

Here are the following models that we are going to order:

WP-10:$60

WP-25:$68

WP-40:$80

WP-60:$90

DC-6000:$95

DC-12000:$120

TC4A Dual Controller(Mix WP25 and WP10) :$55

TC6A Dual Controller (WP60 X WP40. WP60XWP60.WP40XWP40. WP40XWP25. WP25XWP25.):$95

Our shipping is still regular 13.5 across Canada and if your order is over 200, will still offer FREE SHIPPING 

Take advantage of this super preorder discount now!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Added the dual pump controllers.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Great prices! 
I love my WP25 that I got from you (husband picked up) - works flawlessly and silent!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Flazky said:


> Added the dual pump controllers.


How does it work? It can control 2xWP25 to work in the same time, or/and one after the other (placing one wp25 at one side of the tank, and one wp25 at the other side)?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

TankCla said:


> How does it work? It can control 2xWP25 to work in the same time, or/and one after the other (placing one wp25 at one side of the tank, and one wp25 at the other side)?


It will allow the two pumps to be synced up and create effects like whirlpools, natural waves and chaotic effects. When you have two seperate controllers, it is hard to sync the pumps and the waves. When there is a power outtage, the seperate controllers may not be synced.

Its not totally neccesary to get the dual controller to create waves but it does make it easier to fine tune and maintain consistent waves or to create different types of flow patterns


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Can I buy just WP25 powerhead (w/o controller) and a double controller?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup that is possible. Send me a pm and we can arrange something.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

can a double controller be purchased on its own ?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

oops .. missed that. Must be blind !


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Updated. Last day for this pricing will be this up comming Wednesday. If you havent pmed me or put your order in yet, please do so soon! There are so many orders that I want to be sure we order enough pumps!


----------

